# FREE Chocolate Labs



## cleedawgs (Nov 10, 2011)

I have two female chocolate lab puppies left. Both parents are on site. They are good looking puppies and their shots are up to date. Father is a really good hunter.


----------



## trapperrandall (Nov 10, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## rookiega (Nov 13, 2011)

Females?  Where are you located?


----------



## SASSYBRAT (Nov 14, 2011)

*Free labs*

:jump:WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED ?   I'M INTERESTED...


----------



## Psychohillbilly (Nov 14, 2011)

Very interested in your pups. My Chocolate Lab of 15 years passed not long ago. Think I'm ready for another now. Would love to come see them if you still have them. One of the best dogs Ive ever been around.


----------



## zaenglein (Nov 21, 2011)

still got em?


----------



## waterdogs (Nov 21, 2011)

NO GO on the PM> but thanks


----------



## devils12 (Nov 24, 2011)

Probably to late, just wanted to see if you still had the pups and where you are located.


----------



## church (Dec 2, 2011)

where are you located i am interested---thanks


----------

